# Newbie struggling!



## Steffieloo7 (9 mo ago)

Hey guys! Mom of 3 boys, married 18 years, madly in love but have made some mistakes.
Hubby and I have not had a perfect relationship by any means but I do love him. About 6 years into our relationship, I talked to someone. He was funny and he seemed to pay attention to me which I liked. Then hubby left me in 2019 and I just found out a few days ago that he left me for another women whom he had been chatting up. The issue is that they work together. He and I were apart a few months, he says nothing ever happened beyond them talking. I suspected and even asked her if they were talking. She said no way, he’s married. Then come to find out.. Now eventhough I did talk to someone earlier in our relationship, I am having a very hard time trusting and believing anything he says. I am struggling. I’ve cried every single day. And I honestly don’t know what to do or where my head even is anymore. I love him so much. Just looking for help and advice.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!

OP’s more detailed post is here:








Infidelity on both sides.. 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️


So, my husband and I have been together 19 years, married 18. Have three amazing boys. Our relationship hasn’t been rainbows and butterflies and it has been dreadful at times. About 5 years in, I began talking to a friend of his. He hyped me up, told me how gorgeous I was and I ran with it...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

